# Sollie's 4g Finnex Build (back in the hobby)



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Guess im getting back into the hobby took down the 2.5 gal I had temporarily set up and set up the finnex today.

Equipment:

Finnex tank

Aquaclear 20 (actually about perfect flow, surprised me ) 

Eheim Jager 50W Heater

Aquatraders Beamswork 12" Led Fixture

Substrate: 

Mineralized Soil w/ Flourite cap (very mineralized, from my 17 gal I tore down awhile ago)

Plants:

Just java moss and a couple Java ferns for now. I plan to get a couple Amazon swords and maybe some stems. 

Plans:

I plan to get more plants and driftwood/stones and maybe a pressurized paintball co2 setup. 

Probably Red cherry shrimp and a few small fish or maybe a cool betta not sure might just do plant only so I don't have to do water changes as much. Im also using ro water so its not like it restores nutrients anyway.








Tank itself, I painted the back black








Flourite








Soil








Flourite Barrier








Adding the mud








Flourite top








Peroxide soak of driftwood and plants from 2.5








Scape








Little cloudy I could have washed the flourite more








liken the flow :flick:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a nice start. I would probalby move the java fern and other plants away from the heater.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

nice, another finnex 4 owner!


----------



## Red_Wall (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you do with it. Hopefully getting my Finnex soon!

Do you know anything about that LED strip? Have you used it before? I've seen a package with it, but I was hesitant to use LEDs before CFLs.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Red_Wall said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with it. Hopefully getting my Finnex soon!
> 
> Do you know anything about that LED strip? Have you used it before? I've seen a package with it, but I was hesitant to use LEDs before CFLs.


I used it for a little while on the 2.5 but not enough to know how good it is yet. Def puts out alot of light though and way better then the finnex led fixture too from what ive heard about it.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

still cloudy but its getting a little better I should keep running the filter right?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

nice tank :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see it all planted!


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks guys 

still pretty cloudy but atleast I can kind of see the plants now


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

waters pretty clear now

Also have more plants, ferts and a co2 setup on the way


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

i have that light on a 2.5 and i absolutely love it!


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Say Car Ramrod said:


> i have that light on a 2.5 and i absolutely love it!


awesome yeah I like it so far but need to get some more plants and the ferts and co2 in there before I really know.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Got my plants today OVT hooked me up big time, whole tank is full already might ROAK some actually. Will posts pics once it clears up in a bit.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Got my Paintball co2 regulator today. Anyone know where to get a tank and have it filled? Hoping to do that tomorrow and will add pictures once its hooked up.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dick's sporting goods, academy sports, sports authority, etc. can do both.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Dick's does mine for $3.99 + tax. Free fill every 4 fills you get too.


----------



## JackieP (Mar 23, 2012)

keep us updated with lots of pictures 

I was going to go AC20 for the finnex also. Interested to see how it is in yours.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

sollie7 said:


> Got my Paintball co2 regulator today. Anyone know where to get a tank and have it filled? Hoping to do that tomorrow and will add pictures once its hooked up.


you can get one at dick's sporting goods, sports authority, walmart, or amazon.com. i'd recommend getting one on amazon since its the largest tank for the money. as far as getting it filled dick's and sports authority can fill them. for the 9oz bottle i have it was only $2.50.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks guys I tried to buy a tank and get it filled at dicks today but apparently you can get high off co2 now because you have to be 18 to get it filled. Ended up just buying an empty 20oz tank from walmart, was cheaper then dicks anyway. So im gonna go back to get it filled later with my mom and they still Id me (16 to buy empty tank) just for an empty tank haha what can I possibly do to harm myself or others with an empty tank?


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

sollie7 said:


> thanks guys I tried to buy a tank and get it filled at dicks today but apparently you can get high off co2 now because you have to be 18 to get it filled. Ended up just buying an empty 20oz tank from walmart, was cheaper then dicks anyway. So im gonna go back to get it filled later with my mom and they still Id me (16 to buy empty tank) just for an empty tank haha what can I possibly do to harm myself or others with an empty tank?


Its a lot of liability. They'll make you or your mom saying you wont do any stupid stuff with the tank like put it in an oven or something. You're lucky my Walmart only carried 9oz.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Say Car Ramrod said:


> Its a lot of liability. They'll make you or your mom saying you wont do any stupid stuff with the tank like put it in an oven or something. You're lucky my Walmart only carried 9oz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Just set it up but unfortunately I also managed to uproot my newly planted plants and drop my light in. So the water is cloudy again. Light will be fine its leds (still stayed on in the water!) and I took it all apart and sprayed with contact cleaner to dry out all of the water. Needle valve is leaking a little but the store ran out of co2 so they only filled the tank a little and ill have to go back for my free fill anyway. So not gonna mess with it until then.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Clearing up so ill prob post some pics later today. My java moss was all dead so I just took all of the driftwood out of the tank and moved the java ferns to the front. Waiting on my old mr aqua 17.4 converted reef to sell so might set up a moss tank then. Also trimmed the rotala a little and will most likely end up roaking that. Might trim the tank a bit more but gonna let everything root first.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

how is the Beamswork light working for ya?


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Warlock said:


> how is the Beamswork light working for ya?


good plants have grown a little.

Water sprite has gone crazy


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Still need to go get co2. 



















experimental emersed: 










Riccia also went crazy:


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Going to do a WC and trim today.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and good luck with your emersed project.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks just finished the water change. Will take new pics later, looks much better now and will look even better once it grows in some more. Dropped my light in the water again 
Also gonna dose again today.


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Now:



















What I ROAK'd:










Put a bunch of ludwigia with no leaves in the emersed (like I said its an experiment, figure I can just throw it away or throw into the emersed):


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tank looks much different now, Ill try to post some pictures later. Any suggestions on fish?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good 

I say chilli rasboras or endlers


----------



## sollie7 (Jul 19, 2009)

I ended up getting 2 female cherry barbs and 3 neon tetras


----------

